
The New Urban Crisis: Are Tech Startups Destroying Cities? - e2e4
https://thenewstack.io/tech-startups-destroying-cities/
======
PaulHoule
Apologists for the bay area always seem to suggest that nothing could make
their companies leave, which is another way of saying the value of being there
is infinite.

It would be interesting to test the hypothesis with taxation.

